# Reducing smell



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

So now that my hedgie is off the whiskas, as soon as I clean his cage the major smell is gone. But I have had this for awhile, there is still a general hedgie ordor in the room. I do not know I I am just noticing it in our apartment because we keep it really clean so there is never really any smell in our apartment(besides for the "clean" smell of chemicals after we clean). I am just wondering what some people do to reduce animal smell, or if it is just the smell that comes with owning an animal. 

It is not strong, but you can smell the difference when you go into my room. I air it out daily because I am more paranoid. It does not bother me, but I know it does bother some people.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A couple of things I've seen recommended for helping with smell: an open box of baking soda near the cage to absorb odors, or an air purifier (which can be expensive). I've seen air purifiers recommended as working the best, but they do tend to be expensive. Recently another user posted about a product that's working really well for them - viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20715 So maybe you could give that a try, since it's cheaper (compared to purifiers)!


----------



## RoseCityHedgehogs (Nov 29, 2012)

Is you hedgie litter box trained? I clean my litter boxes and wheels daily with a completely SAFE and ODORLESS product called Pure Green 24. It can be purchased at http://www.puregreen24.com/. I SWEAR by it. When you spray it on you need to let it sit for awhile so all of the bacteria dies which is what causes the odor. There are no chemicals in this product, just silver ions that disrupt the metabolic membranes of microbes and kills them. The silver ions also denatures the DNA of microbes which stops them from being able to replicate. It works to eliminate odors caused by bacteria, it is a fungicide as well as a viruscide! It is amazing. It won't hurt the hedgies at all and no more smell -well you have to do your part to clean wheels and litter boxes daily


----------



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

He is not litter box trained, but he is trained to puppy pee pads (had to stop trying to litter train, was a disaster. Litter is an awesome play thing) and liners. I wipe the cage out every 2 days or so and give it a proper scrub once a week. Wheel is cleaned daily. Going to try the bakeing soda to see if that helps.


----------

